# Is the person above accurately typed?



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I saw the Myers Briggs forum had one of these, but I didn't see one in the enneagram forum so I figured, "why not?"


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope. Choose ESFP or 5. Pretty mutually exclusive types. Dominant Se is the antithesis of 5 tbh.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Recently adjusted, should be good.

Test: ENTP
4 function stack: Ni-Te
Core: 8w7
Tri-thing: 853


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Based on what I've seen, seems fine, not sure about INTJ (ENTJ seems better maybe but I don't know you that well so idk)


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

2w1 so/sx seems accurate.


----------



## Vive (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks pretty accurate to me 
and I like the avatar


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Seems legit. I don't know you much, so I checked out your profile and most recent posts.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Commenting on @brightflashes

Not correctly typed to the point of needing a complete rehaul. INFP I might buy, but the enneagram and instincts section is a mess. Your writing is not Fivish - it is thoughtful, but lacks the sharp, tense feel of a Fivish tone. It expresses an interested wonder at things, but lacks the sense of whimsical amusement with aburdities characteristic of a healthy Five. Tone, from what I have seen, doesn't seem Eightish either. It is more apologetic, pleading than anything direct and declarative. Thinking seems to center more on the other than the incessant me me me me of the Four.

The instinct stack is in error as well - there is a focus on the mythological, the thematic, again with a dreamy, distant cast: symbols of ideas. The claustrophobic, suffocating attack and plain focus on the body that should be evident in sp/sx is nowhere in sight. 548 sp/sx is intensely unpleasant, unsettling, harsh. This piece of self-expression is anything but.

I would be thinking in the direction of 9w1, sx last.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Overall, I agree with the typing. For specifics, I could see 8w9 SP (or SO first). Most likely SX-last, but I don't know you too well to gauge accurately.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Brains said:


> Commenting on @brightflashes
> 
> Not correctly typed to the point of needing a complete rehaul. INFP I might buy, but the enneagram and instincts section is a mess. Your writing is not Fivish - it is thoughtful, but lacks the sharp, tense feel of a Fivish tone. It expresses an interested wonder at things, but lacks the sense of whimsical amusement with aburdities characteristic of a healthy Five. Tone, from what I have seen, doesn't seem Eightish either. It is more apologetic, pleading than anything direct and declarative. Thinking seems to center more on the other than the incessant me me me me of the Four.
> 
> ...


Wow. LOL. Is this supposed to be sarcastic? If not, I appreciate the in-depth analysis. While I'd be interested in what informed your statements, I'd rather not derail the thread (if you want to send a PM, I'm game, though).

Edit to add: I ran what you said by my INTP/5 partner when he got up and he agreed that this had to be a sarcastic response. Sometimes I'm not very good at detecting sarcasm, so sorry for freaking out a little bit.

- - - - - - - - 

Vespers, I can definitely see you as a 3w4 from what I've seen of how you respond. Very thoughtful and precise, but also vulnerable, but in a healthy way. : )


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

For Vespers, the core type sounds about right. Perhaps SX 3 or 1 makes the most sense, based on that you put quite a lot of gusto and verve into your general approach. If not SX first then second. Competency triad seems to fit you well, from a loose following of your posts, you seem to value efficiency and putting pressure on yourself to exceed your expectations.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

re:thread: feel free to ignore this post for the procedures, I haven't seen mushr00m much so I can't really comment.



The Night's Queen said:


> Based on what I've seen, seems fine, not sure about INTJ (ENTJ seems better maybe but I don't know you that well so idk)


People suggest it a lot, but whenever I look I end up coming back to inf Se more than inf Fi. Supposing people I know are of the same sociotypes as they are in the MBTI/Grant stacking, LIE fits better but it's Socionics, so... ^^'


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

@mushr00m 

I feel like 6 or 5 could fit. (As either 6w5 or 5w6) 

As for your instinctual variants I'd guess that you are sp dom. Hard to tell from the posts of yours that I've read whether you are so or sx blind, but I'd trust your judgement on that. I think sp/so fits.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@justkenzie Not at all familiar with you. Someone else will have to comment.

@Ivy @Brains Curious about 9/5 impressions, if willing. Questionnaire for reference.


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

@Immolate:

No worries! I have only recently started actively posting. 

Based on your questionnaire I'd type you as 5w4 sp/so being sx blind.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

@Immolate

For as long as I've known you, 9 seemed very much off the mark. In my eyes, you're still in that 5-1 limbo and I'm having a hard time deciding. But 5 isn't bad. I may have been reading into it, but you always seemed very focused on privacy, at least more than the average PerC user, which immediately makes 5 pop into my head. If neither of those fit, mmmm, 6w5...? 

I'm always interested in seeing how you see my typings, if you wouldn't mind returning the favor. 

Hope everything is well by the way. :]

@justkenzie

My probably unpopular opinion is that INFP and 7 don't go too well together. It's not the most impossible typing in the world (certainly more believable than IxFJ 8 or ExFJ 5). But that's still my gut reaction.  but ignoring MBTI, you seem to be 9-7-x or 7-9-x. So yeah, 7 isn't horrible, but there's a 9 influence, too.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Ivy, I just have difficulty seeing you as a 6, you don't come across with any of the overthinking, nervous energy, projection, general vibe that I see with even healthy 6s...social 9 feels right to me  I think I could see 7w6 over 6w7 as well, you come off as a positive type to me.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd say 2w3.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@justkenzie Thanks for the input. I've been considering sp/so.

@Ivy Yes, I'm quite focused on privacy. Would you say that's the biggest point for 5, or are there other impressions, like tone and communication style? Why definitely not 9? I've been considering 1w9 lately, with heavy dips into 9 territory. 

You always came across as rather 9 to me, although that's an assessment based purely on behavior. 

Life is going. I hope things are going well for you too


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


> @Ivy, I just have difficulty seeing you as a 6, you don't come across with any of the overthinking, nervous energy, projection, general vibe that I see with even healthy 6s...social 9 feels right to me  I think I could see 7w6 over 6w7 as well, you come off as a positive type to me.


It's true that he doesn't have that kind of case that I'd want to feed a box of benzos a day to get them to calm down a little. The problem is, while sixes have that dreadful panicky chatter, Nines have a stubborn unwillingness to budge and trouble thinking clearly in a different way. They tend to "feel heavy". That's not quite there either, as far as I can tell.
@Immolate I'll see if I can find some time to check your thread over the weekend.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Jonneh said:


> Umm... I'm sorry, new guy here, but I have to question the accuracy of how you've depicted 2s in this post. Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like you've had a bad experience with a 2 that caused you to see them this way. If they are really like this then that's good to know (for typing reasons), but if it is actually a personal bias then I'd like to know so I don't view 2s in an inaccurate light.
> 
> *person below feel free to ignore me*


Absolutely not, I'm a 2 myself...if I'm biased it's the other way around. Nothing is more annoying than the portrayals of 2 like some apple-cheeked doormat baking martyr, moreover it's not what 2 is.
2 is about need, about attention, about direct exchange of energy. Absolutely. Which imo is a more compelling story than someone who 'just wants to help' (which is more 9 than anything) Enneagram is about our faults anyway, wanting to help is not exactly a fault, except in the ego structure of 9 where it becomes a form of self-effacement or 6 where it comes from a desire to exert control, in 2 it can be part of the fault 'wanting attention' 'wanting to get leverage' but yeah, it's not a fault on its own haha

2s vice is pride. Pride is not compatible with desiring to be seen as helpful above anything else. Tools are not proud. 2 wants to be needed. Indispensable. 2 is in the power/rejection triad. That means that 2 is always in some kind of competition, trying to corner the market on something...in relation to other people. It's not a mellow type.
@O.O tbh I don't really get you...1w2 seems ok...you seem to relate to it...I would not know what to guess though.
edit: Oh wait you wanted to be skipped, but I don't really know fawning...I'd say it seems fine though...idk

edit: I mean, I used negative examples to prove a point, of course there are good examples of 2s too. 

Mrs Lovett is a great example though (if I do say so myself lol) this song for instance:

* *













In context, she's giving him 'advice' to wait, only reason is because she wants him for herself. She doesn't care about Sweeney's goal. What she wants is to live by the sea with him, she keeps interrupting the Sweeney-focused advice with the thing about the flowers, which is what she wants. She is using his goal to accomplish hers.

This is a more positive 2 song:

* *












_

Love will abide, take things in stride
Sounds like good advice but there's no one at my side This is 2 putting emotionality and *present desire* over everything else, 2 is like in a child in a way, no concept of delayed gratification, in a way all 2 understands is if they are alone or not
And time washes clean love's wounds unseen
That's what someone told me but I don't know what it means. Again, a stylized phrasing that reveals how 2s generally feel

Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine 2 is in the power triad and it has lost connection with Holy Will, maybe it believes it can 'make someone theirs',
through some skill or method, but when it runs out of tricks up its sleeve, it does not have anything left. It is difficult for 2 to acknowledge that it cannot control a situation because of the lack of connection with Holy Will, 2 thinks maybe there is something they can do to get the love they desire...but if not, then there is just nothing they can do
And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time

Caught in my fears
Blinking back the tears
I can't say you hurt me when you never let me near 2 tends to experience the people they are attracted to or interested in in whichever way as distant, can be masochistic in that they would prefer negative attention than indifference, singer sounds like she is upset by this
And I never drew one response from you Most difficult thing for a 2
All the while you fell all over girls you never knew 
Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
And I think it's gonna hurt me for a long long time

Wait for the day
You'll go away
Knowing that you warned me of the price I'd have to pay
And life's full of flaws
Who knows the cause?
Living in the memory of a love that never was
Cause I've done everything I know to try and change your mind
and I think I'm gonna miss you for a long long time
Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time._


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

The Night's Queen said:


> @*O.O* tbh I don't really get you...1w2 seems ok...you seem to relate to it...I would not know what to guess though.
> edit: Oh wait you wanted to be skipped, but I don't really know fawning...I'd say it seems fine though...idk


Yeah, I wouldn't either. It's more "least unfitting" than "most fitting". I find your enneagram typing fairly sharp in general and do agree with 2 for you. 
**Again, skip me, just responding


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

The Night's Queen said:


> Absolutely not, I'm a 2 myself...if I'm biased it's the other way around. Nothing is more annoying than the portrayals of 2 like some apple-cheeked doormat baking martyr, moreover it's not what 2 is.
> 2 is about need, about attention, about direct exchange of energy. Absolutely. Which imo is a more compelling story than someone who 'just wants to help' (which is more 9 than anything) Enneagram is about our faults anyway, wanting to help is not exactly a fault, except in the ego structure of 9 where it becomes a form of self-effacement or 6 where it comes from a desire to exert control, in 2 it can be part of the fault 'wanting attention' 'wanting to get leverage' but yeah, it's not a fault on its own haha
> 
> 2s vice is pride. Pride is not compatible with desiring to be seen as helpful above anything else. Tools are not proud. 2 wants to be needed. Indispensable. 2 is in the power/rejection triad. That means that 2 is always in some kind of competition, trying to corner the market on something...in relation to other people. It's not a mellow type.
> ...


Huh, that's interesting. I'm going to have to look for some more reading material on the types.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Jonneh said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I'm going to have to look for some more reading material on the types.


I recommend Maitri a lot)
As for the game, I don't see 5, but it's just based on immediate vibe...you come off as head type but not 5...I think 6w7 (a tad more likely) or 7w6
@Brains Maitri is good :words:


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

The Night's Queen said:


> I recommend Maitri a lot)


Thanks, I'll look it up.



The Night's Queen said:


> As for the game, I don't see 5, but it's just based on immediate vibe...you come off as head type but not 5...I think 6w7 (a tad more likely) or 7w6


Oh, I forgot to say skip me. :/
I don't feel I know enough about enneagram types yet to play. I just made the thread because I noticed MBTI had it and Eneagram didn't. I suppose I can look into your recommendation though. I haven't looked up 6w7 yet, but I have already ruled out 7wAnything.

Edit: sorry but I just ruled out six. The description seemed way off right in the 1st paragraph.


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

Feel free to skip me



The Night's Queen said:


> But when you brought up the memory, you still mentioned that you were the one who paid. Which regardless of circumstances (doesn't sound like a weird circumstance btw, except for the sailboat - 'I had money and they didn't' is pretty much par for the course haha) - sounds 2ish. Of course it wasn't 'about pride'; find someone out there who will say 'I bought that pizza out of pride' XD


I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. I was saying that it was due to weird circumstances that I had money and no one else did. I was typically the one without money. So because I was in a situation where I was the only one with money to spend and because I knew how it felt like to travel to different countries every week but not have money to do touristy things, I sympathized with them. (Fi-dom) I didn't want to go to Sicily and not get to experience real italian pizza while I was there. I assumed that they didn't either. So I wasn't going to buy pizza for only myself, and given that I had money to pay for everyone's pizza I bought it for all of us. But I didn't want them to feel bad that I was buying their pizza so I told them it was about the experience. Which was true, I was buying the pizza to gain an experience not for charity. I wanted to eat pizza with my friends in Sicily so I bought pizza. Now the reason that I mentioned it in the memory in the first place is because I realized that up until that point I hadn't mentioned the fact that I was with my friends and that was relevant. So I quoted myself there as a way of conveniently pointing out that I was with friends and I ordered us pizza for the experience of eating pizza. It kind of illuminated my drive for experiences.




> The thing is, we are all human beings with moral free will, meaning that we are all capable of genuinely unselfish, and utterly selfish deeds, and it is a complicated picture for each of us (something can seem unselfish to ourselves while really serving to make us feel better about ourselves or make someone think of us better or serve some other goal that we don't realize is connect in the moment...likewise something that seems selfish can actually be motivated by goodwill or something else...and it's really hard to parse out). *Being a 2 does not exclude you from genuine charity. Nor does it make you more charitable, giving, helpful,
> or kind than anyone else.* These things are all determined by our choices.


I agree. However if your motivation for being helpful is so that other people will like/appreciate you - that's being 2-ish. My motivation for being helpful has nothing to do with me wanting people to like/appreciate me.



> Every single one of us as humans is motivated on the one hand by a screaming child who wants all the candy for himself, and an angel who urges us to give it to others and make them happy. Still, saying to oneself "I'm happy when other people are happy", "I brought the cake because I wanted everyone to have cake", it's all 2ish, and it does come back to pride, *which doesn't mean there's not something genuine in there.* It means the possibilities for getting ahead via giving are more open and evident to the 2, like the possibilities for getting killed in a ditch are more open and evident to the 6, doesn't mean every 6 cowers at home, it's more about what is perceived, automatically.
> For example, I recently posted a FB post complaining that I'd missed my bus because the hotel had padlocked the doors at night. While I was caught up in a 2ish/7ish meltdown ("ahhhh I'm not freeee" "now I have to disappoint my friends I was meeting" "how can I be a prisoner in a room I paid for") a 6-fixed 1 I know commented on the post, "What happens if there's a fire?" which hadn't even occurred to me but occurred to her because 6 is always scanning for danger and 1 is always scanning for something someone screwed up on, made me feel more justified in my rage lol but yeah I wouldn't have thought of that. Likewise non-2 fixers don't usually say 'don't worry about the price I'm buying you guys this for me', or if they say it in the moment, because sometimes you have to get people to shut up about the money, they don't bring it up later when they're recounting events.
> 
> I mean, I'm definitely making a mountain out of a molehill here, one sentence, but still...


While I don't disagree with the points you're making about a certain fix perceiving the same situations in different manners - I think it's ridiculous to say that someone wouldn't say something unless they were a certain fix. Anyone can say things, it's the motivation behind those statements that shows what their personality type is...

I said that in order to make them feel more comfortable with me paying. I recounted it in order to conveniently/accurately describe a memory. It only took that one sentence for me to say that I was with a group of friends, that I bought pizza in sicily, and that I did it for the experience. The motivation behind saying it had nothing to do with me wanting people to think that I am generous. And the reason I say all of that is to show that there are more than one motivation for someone to say something. And given that there are multiple motivations a person can have, you can't make an assumption that they are a certain personality type based on one thing they say. 



> You're not helping your case
> 
> The thing is - I don't agree that 2 gets its worth and value from being 'helpful' and 'kind', 2s vice is pride haha, and 'you're so helpful' is the sort of compliment you might give an animated can opener, and as for 'kind', that's more of a real thing but 2 is a type with lines to 8 and 4, 2 types not really known for their kindness, kindness is not necessary to a 2 (though it's common).


Again you misunderstood me. I was saying that I want to be a helpful person in the same manner that I want to be a kind person. I know that being kind isn't an inherent 2 thing. I was just saying, my motivation for being helpful is the same as my motivation for being kind - I want to be a person that does good in the world. Being helpful and kind is one of the ways that I feel I can make a difference. It has nothing to do with how the world sees me or with what I stand to gain by being helpful/kind.

In some instances I do things that aren't about being helpful. (The pizza thing wasn't about me being helpful, it was about me buying an experience and making sure people didn't feel guilty by having me pay.) That one was completely about what I stood to gain.



> 2s get their worth from being *loved* particularly an image type, 2 sort of love, not 9 love...very direct and very personal. 2s are like vampires; they feed on the energy of other people, they want that energy directed at themselves - all that energy. They want *attention*. They want a laser of energy from you onto them, all the time...(that is, if they chose you...) They want to be *needed.*


This is why I am most definitely not a 2. I do not want attention. I do NOT want to feel needed. Gosh I absolutely do NOT want to feel needed. Not only does that scare me, but it is not where I get my worth. I get my worth from who I am as a person, not what I do for the world. I am inherently valuable. I don't need to do anything to gain value in the sight of the world. I see myself as valuable and that is enough.



> I was suggesting 2 for your fix (the other two numbers in your tritype) - not core.
> How do you relate to 4?


I figured you were. I just think it's completely inaccurate because I don't help people out of a need to be needed. I also don't pride myself on being helpful. I do pride myself on things, I'm not immune to pride - it's just not in regards to being helpful.

I relate more to a 4 because I am a unique butterfly. It's more important for me to be myself than to be helpful. I revel in how weird I am. I know I am different from the world - different is good in my book and I could care less what the world has to say about that. I feel ashamed by not being myself. I don't feel ashamed by being unhelpful - it's not my job to help the world. I do want to help the world, but if I am not helpful that doesn't mean I'm wrong.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Jonneh said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I'm going to have to look for some more reading material on the types.


Not just reading material, to really grok type you want a constant loop of read stuff, talk type with people, observe people, think about it, read stuff again to see what of it checks out, talk and observe more, and so on. A lot of these types is tonal, about the person's temperament - how two people go about doing the same thing slightly differently. This is why watching long (not modern talkshow - Cavett might work, Conans and Lettermans nah) interviews of people and poring over misidentification sections can be really helpful - they often contain insanely good nuggets of spot-on information that hasn't been included in the primary type descriptions. I dislike Chestnut's book, for example, but recently reread the misidentification section just for kicks. Turns out it's really damn good and is spot on for a lot of things.



The Night's Queen said:


> Maitri is good :words:


Hsss!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

justkenzie said:


> ...


Fair enough 



> This is why I am most definitely not a 2. I do not want attention. I do NOT want to feel needed. Gosh I absolutely do NOT want to feel needed. Not only does that scare me, but it is not where I get my worth.


Again, I wasn't suggesting you are a 2 core)
I would suggest that being a core 7 makes 'feeling needed' particularly loathsome...when I dial back to include all experiences, I can relate - being needed means that there is an obligation you have to fulfill, it's a tie...


> I get my worth from who I am as a person, not what I do for the world. I am inherently valuable. I don't need to do anything to gain value in the sight of the world. I see myself as valuable and that is enough.


I would agree with the same, I think most people would since the Renaissance. This is more of a philosophy imo, less of a motivation. 



> I figured you were. I just think it's completely inaccurate because I don't help people out of a need to be needed. I also don't pride myself on being helpful. I do pride myself on things, I'm not immune to pride - it's just not in regards to being helpful.


My point was, being helpful is a fractional (optional) part of 2 anyways. Doesn't have a lot to do with 2.

Anyways. Not trying to push a 2 typing on you - I just was sharing my impression (which remains, but it's not that strong) and arguing for how 2 should be viewed, not how you should be viewed)) 
I relate more to a 4 because I am a unique butterfly. It's more important for me to be myself than to be helpful. I revel in how weird I am. I know I am different from the world - different is good in my book and I could care less what the world has to say about that. I feel ashamed by not being myself. I don't feel ashamed by being unhelpful - it's not my job to help the world. I do want to help the world, but if I am not helpful that doesn't mean I'm wrong.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

@The Night's Queen 2w1 seems right to me. My guess is 279 or 269 so/sp.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure what my type is. I go back and forth between 5w6 and 6w5, but I'd like to hear more suggestions and explanations if anyone can help out.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

i = 1

while (i < 10)
printf("Your type is a mix of %d\n", i++);


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't know..?o.o


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

The 4w3 seems like a possibility


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

O_o said:


> It's @*owlet*! :crazy: Howdy Owlet! Such a good buddy, good times, nice to see you again.
> 
> I'm going with 5w4, and am curious about the change to 4 (which I'm sure you've already discussed elsewhere on this site), but either way; I see withdrawn as fitting of the three.


Sorry for the _really_ slow reply (I had a very tight essay deadline - still got another due Monday but that's not so bad). It's nice to see you again too!  

The change to 4 came about from discussions on this thread which led me to do a lot of research (into 5, 4 and 9) - I'm sure 9 isn't my core type and actually question if it's in my tritype currently (as I fixate on issues and work consistently to resolve them unless in a depressive period and will confront people quite easily over things if I believe it's something which should be tackled). With 5 vs 4, I'd be interested in why you'd say 5 over 4, and I also noticed @Ivy thanked your post, so if you have input Ivy, I would very much appreciate it (but don't feel like you have to!)


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

@owlet

I just thanked it because of the blissful reunion, not a comment on your type. 

You probably know how I feel about 4 & INTP combinations, so I do think that _something_ is at least off. But I do not have a definite opinion on what I think you are. Sorry, that's probably unhelpful. :c


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Hmm, back to Type 9 I see. 

Frankly, I could see either 6 or 9 working. I'm no Enneagram expert, but I think your typing's legit.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

owlet said:


> Sorry for the _really_ slow reply (I had a very tight essay deadline - still got another due Monday but that's not so bad). It's nice to see you again too!
> 
> The change to 4 came about from discussions on this thread which led me to do a lot of research (into 5, 4 and 9) - I'm sure 9 isn't my core type and actually question if it's in my tritype currently (as I fixate on issues and work consistently to resolve them unless in a depressive period and will confront people quite easily over things if I believe it's something which should be tackled). With 5 vs 4, I'd be interested in why you'd say 5 over 4, and I also noticed @*Ivy* thanked your post, so if you have input Ivy, I would very much appreciate it (but don't feel like you have to!)


No worries at all! You know how shitty I am with responding (I think everyone knows at this point). I am currently in the middle of the woods alone in NJ and casually on the lookout for bears and rogue men, but I will check the thread later. You know, thinking about it some just just based on the dog event earlier (and some other things from the past) I think I can see a connection to 1 for you. I'll check it out when I'm out of bubblefuck though


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Ivy said:


> @*owlet*
> 
> I just thanked it because of the blissful reunion, not a comment on your type.
> 
> You probably know how I feel about 4 & INTP combinations, so I do think that _something_ is at least off. But I do not have a definite opinion on what I think you are. Sorry, that's probably unhelpful. :c


Ah, okay, that's fair  Thanks for the input regardless.


O_o said:


> No worries at all! You know how shitty I am with responding (I think everyone knows at this point). I am currently in the middle of the woods alone in NJ and casually on the lookout for bears and rogue men, but I will check the thread later. You know, thinking about it some just just based on the dog event earlier (and some other things from the past) I think I can see a connection to 1 for you. I'll check it out when I'm out of bubblefuck though


Oh wow, out in the woods?  That's pretty cool, I hope you're having a fun time! I'm thinking 1 instead of 9 in my tritype most likely (more issues in my history of repressing anger). I look forward to seeing your reply  Thanks!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

owlet said:


> Ah, okay, that's fair  Thanks for the input regardless.
> Oh wow, out in the woods?  That's pretty cool, I hope you're having a fun time! I'm thinking 1 instead of 9 in my tritype most likely (more issues in my history of repressing anger). I look forward to seeing your reply  Thanks!


Honestly Owlet, it's still kind of rough for me. There is certainly a focus on authenticity and identity- and I know you are straight-forward with your intentions. From the various other threads that I've interacted with you in, you have a strong sense of morality, values and loyalty towards those you respect (and you can be direct and show discipline (kind of "I'm disappointed in you" vibe) when necessary). But all of those traits are still things that I can't exactly associate with a specific type. People mention the 9 things, but I'd say 1w9 sp/so isn't out of the question for the tritype. I'm not sure that I see you as a reactive type, but if you relate to the fears and other aspects of 4 and (especially considering that I don't have much else to offer) then hold on to it


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

No. They are 7w8.


----------

